# Sportsman's Warehouse in Fargo is Sold



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Its sort of a new tax haven. Canadians own the U.S. store that Canadians drive down to shop at but since it's in the U.S they all save on taxes. :lol:

At least its not closing.


> UFA DEAL PARTIALLY UNRAVELING
> Sportsman's Warehouse Closing 23 Stores
> Aurora, Pocatello and Nampa stores on chopping block; other Idaho and all Montana stores to remain open; UFA to own 15 stores.
> 
> ...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If only they could have held on long enough for the messiahs plans to kick in. :lol:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I am guessing that cabelas in rogers and owatanna didn't help there MN stores.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Crap, Sportsmans was the best place to shop for hunting stuff in Fargo.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

striped1 said:


> I am guessing that cabelas in rogers and owatanna didn't help there MN stores.


That and competing with the juggernaut Scheels in Fargo is a losing battle. They dominate this town in that department.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Fargo will stay open give them a chance hopefully it will work out!!


----------



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

they are closing the two stores in WI


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Shouldn't surprise anyone who knew anything about the company and the way things where ran. They would take a hunting associate and throw him into a managing position, then suddenly he's department manager at some new store opening. All this could took place in less than a year. Sounds like a winning strategy to me. :eyeroll:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Fargo is not closing. According to a buddy of mine and who was in Spokane WA and talked to the manager of the Sportsmans there. The 15 stores they sold will stay open and operated under the Sportsman's Warehouse name, as the name rights were purchased for 2 years. They will no longer operate through the distributor of Sportsman's either, meaning they will be able to get what guys want and not limited to the lines offered by Sportsman's itself. This could be a very good thing for guys in the Fargo area, only time will tell (I know I would want to see a local retailer with Deadly Decoys, Sillosocks, etc)....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

zwohl said:


> Fargo is not closing. According to a buddy of mine and who was in Spokane WA and talked to the manager of the Sportsmans there. The 15 stores they sold will stay open and operated under the Sportsman's Warehouse name, as the name rights were purchased for 2 years. They will no longer operate through the distributor of Sportsman's either, meaning they will be able to get what guys want and not limited to the lines offered by Sportsman's itself. This could be a very good thing for guys in the Fargo area, only time will tell (I know I would want to see a local retailer with Deadly Decoys, Sillosocks, etc)....


Lets hope this is what is going to happen.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Lets hope.....Scheels is too expensive and the only time I shop at Gander is when everything is 40% off after the season. Sportsman's is reasonably priced and has alot of stuff that cant be found anywhere in the area.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

zwohl said:


> Lets hope.....Scheels is too expensive and the only time I shop at Gander is when everything is 40% off after the season. Sportsman's is reasonably priced and has alot of stuff that cant be found anywhere in the area.


They offer price matching so I'm not sure why people complain Scheels is expensive?


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I will say the guys in the archery dept at sportsmans are always helpful and know what they are talking about.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wonder if under the new management theyll trade on firearms? I know their unwillingness to trade has cost them at least half a dozen sales with myself.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

They do not price match with catalogs, Cabela's, or online stores (Rogers), only with area competitors. The store in Fargo also doesn't even match prices with the store in Grand Forks. But when I go in there and they are wanting $70 for active sillosocks that are discontinued, they are not thrifty by any means.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

zwohl said:


> They do not price match with catalogs, Cabela's, or online stores (Rogers), only with area competitors. The store in Fargo also doesn't even match prices with the store in Grand Forks. But when I go in there and they are wanting $70 for active sillosocks that are discontinued, they are not thrifty by any means.


I beg the differ; If your talking scheels; I was able to buy the Johnny stewart digital caller with cabela's online price; the manager took me to the cashier swiped his card and matched the price.

Heres a link to the 23 stores that are closing: http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/company.cfm


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

2 sportsman's warehouse's in wisconsin are closing too


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes, Scheel's does price match, but sometimes you dman near have to twist an arm off to get them to price match and other employee's don't think twice about it.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Yes, Scheel's does price match, but sometimes you dman near have to twist an arm off to get them to price match and other employee's don't think twice about it.


I've never been able to understand why someone buys from a price matcher. If you fail to support the store that offers you the better prices and they go out of business the price matcher no longer has to match them and they go go back to overcharging you.

I always figured anytime I saw one of those "WE MATCH ALL COMPETITORS PRICES" signs I was in a place that was higher priced and knew it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

redlabel said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Scheel's does price match, but sometimes you dman near have to twist an arm off to get them to price match and other employee's don't think twice about it.
> ...


I generally don't shop there, but my friend works there so I stop bye once in awhile.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Jmnhunter said:


> zwohl said:
> 
> 
> > They do not price match with catalogs, Cabela's, or online stores (Rogers), only with area competitors. The store in Fargo also doesn't even match prices with the store in Grand Forks. But when I go in there and they are wanting $70 for active sillosocks that are discontinued, they are not thrifty by any means.
> ...


Yup! I agree! I've never had a problem with them price-matching anyone, anywhere.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Scheels is not a problem. I used to work at Sportsmans and often shop there, but at Scheels, I get treated a lot better by employees despite the corporate robots a lot of people seem to make them out to be. I have never been anything but pleased when I've work with Scheels in the past 3 years.

Everyone will always try and go after the big guy, but I really don't see a problem with them anymore. When I worked at Sportsmans, we were often cheaper in a particular area like a dpllar cheaper for box of ammo, but then a dollar more expensive for rings. It's all relative and I don't see Scheels as anymore expensive.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> striped1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am guessing that cabelas in rogers and owatanna didn't help there MN stores.
> ...


And I live in Bismarck, so domination is the key word.. I wish they'd Move one them stores (sportsmans) out to bismarck!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I always liked the 5% military discount at Sportsmans too, that and they are usually cheaper than scheels.

I ask at scheels about a military discount EVERY time I buy something there, they say "we're working on it", well theyve been "working on it" for 5 years now. :eyeroll:

Customer service at both sucks. Scheels just tries to push something "new" or "spendier" on you, and Sportsmans guys either ignore you while sipping coffee and BS'ing or just dont know jack to begin with.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I always get great service from Scheels and they seem to act like they have a mic and camera on them with a supervisor watching 24/7. Sportsmans and Gander they don't really seem to give a damn about a sale or not anymore. What happens when you pay low wages....


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

redlabel said:


> I've never been able to understand why someone buys from a price matcher. If you fail to support the store that offers you the better prices and they go out of business the price matcher no longer has to match them and they go go back to overcharging you.


The reason why I price matched is because scheels is the only sportinggoods place in bismarck (  ) and cabelas is 3 hrs away!, but if they were across the street, it would be a waste of time


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Scheels just tries to push something "new" or "spendier" on you


I've said it before and I'll say it again... It depends on who you work with!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

does any know how much the sportmans in fargo sold for?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

fargojohnson said:


> does any know how much the sportmans in fargo sold for?


The store wasn't really sold, so you won't find a price tag for it. It sounds like they're essentially seizing the 15 stores.


> UFA President Dallas Thorsteinson said the co-operative is taking possession of the 15 Sportsman's Warehouse stores in exchange for its original loan. The outlets in Washington, Oregon, northern Idaho, Montana and North Dakota "align nicely with our western Canadian geography and distribution routes.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I heard they liquidated stock for 77 cents on the dollar. No idea if the canadian company outright purchased sportsmans and is liquidating stores to help cover cost or what they are doing.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

UFA - that's pretty funny.

Unless I'm mistaken, UFA stands for United Farmers of Alberta - it was an alternative cooperative to the CO-OP you see across western Canada.

They do much of the farm fuel in small towns and have Fleet/Farm type stores in bigger towns. Haven't been to one in more than a decade. Be interesting to see how it works for Sportsman's.

M.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just another example of foreign companies taking US stores/companies under and the hard working American jobs away or to another country. And we wonder why the unemployment rate is through the roof..... :eyeroll:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

jonesy12 said:


> Just another example of foreign companies taking US stores/companies under and the hard working American jobs away or to another country. And we wonder why the unemployment rate is through the roof..... :eyeroll:


That's funny - ND has much more in common - in terms of values and geography - with the UFA folks than the dark overlords in NY and DC. Plus they will be supporting jobs that would otherwise vanish...

M.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

MRN said:


> That's funny - ND has much more in common - in terms of values and geography - with the UFA folks than the dark overlords in NY and DC. Plus they will be supporting jobs that would otherwise vanish...
> 
> M.


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

jonesy12 said:


> Not sure what you mean?


The UFA dudes in Calgary are likely "just like you", and probably understand hunting and fishing, and what the outdoors and the prairies are all about.

Had investment bankers and such in NY or DC bought Sportsman, they likely despise hunters, think they are boobs and ********, and think anyone living out in flyover land is an idiot.

Which would be better ownership?

M.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Sportsman's Warehouse closing all 3 Minn. outlets 
The Utah retailer's stores in Woodbury, **** Rapids and St. Cloud have begun liquidation sales and will go dark in the next several weeks.

By SUSAN FEYDER, Star Tribune

Last update: March 12, 2009 - 10:39 PM

Stores in Woodbury, **** Rapids and St. Cloud will close in the next 60 days after completing liquidation sales, according to Stu Utgaard, chairman. About 200 employees in Minnesota will lose their jobs out of about 2,000 job cuts companywide, he said.

In addition to closing stores, Sportsman's also plans to sell 15 outlets, including one in Fargo, to UFA Co-operative Ltd. of Calgary, Alberta. The Canadian co-op previously planned to buy a majority interest in Sportsman's, providing the retailer with a cash infusion of about $100 million to pay down some of its bank debt, Utgaard said.

But the deal fell apart, largely because of the sharp downturn in the U.S. economy. Utgaard said the store closures and sales should help Sportsman's cut its bank debt from about $270 million to about $120 million.

Sportsman's most recently has had annual revenue of about $750 million, based on 67 stores. The privately held company has not posted an after-tax profit in the past couple of years, but Utgaard said two of the three Minnesota stores were profitable. He declined to say which ones but said the St. Cloud store was not affected by the opening of a huge Cabela's store in nearby Rogers a few years ago nor was the Woodbury story affected by competing against a Gander Mountain store there.

"In a normal market we all would be able to exist," Utgaard said. "But this isn't a normal market."

Sporting goods retailers are among those that have suffered from the economic meltdown that has consumers cutting back on discretionary spending. Last week Joe's Sports & Outdoor, a 30-store chain based in Oregon, filed Chapter 11 bankruptcy.

After months of paring inventory and cutting overhead, St. Paul-based Gander Mountain expects fourth-quarter profit of $20 million, more than triple its performance a year ago. Preliminary results show that same-store sales, a key measure of a retailer's financial health, were down 0.2 percent.

Cabela's Inc. last month reported a 2.2 percent increase in comparable-store sales for its fourth quarter. Despite the general downturn in retail sales, both Cabela's and Gander Mountain have reported strong sales of firearms. Gun stores nationwide have reported a surge in sales of handguns, rifles and ammunition since the election of Barack Obama, based on some consumers' concerns that the new administration will curtail their right to bear arms.

Susan Feyder • 612-673-1723


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

So since the dust is starting to settle on this story.
Are they announcing any inventory reduction sales coming up?
Any Fargo people been in the store to see if they are having any non-advertised sales?

In other words is it time for the vultures to swoop yet?

I'll be going through Fargo this weekend and if they've got to get rid of some stuff I won't mind doing my part and stopping by. :lol:


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

joespiek said:


> So since the dust is starting to settle on this story.
> Are they announcing any inventory reduction sales coming up?
> Any Fargo people been in the store to see if they are having any non-advertised sales?
> 
> ...


Was in the one in St.Cloud yesterday and the place was packed. No sales on guns or ammunition, some things marked down 30%, but most of the name brand stuff was only marked down 10%. Will see how much farther stuff goes down in the future.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was at the fargo store today, they are saying the change will be good because now they will control their own inventory. More guns is what they are saying.

If you have a sportsman's warehouse credit card and you have their points rewards they are no good at the fargo store. The rewards points can only be used at stores that are closing.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

The Fargo store is longer honoring Sportman's gift cards.


----------



## IssaquahBob (Feb 8, 2009)

My son found out about this when he went to use a gift card at the store in Bend, OR and they are no longer honoring them at this store. I think that really is a slap in the face to their patrons.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't see how they couldn't accept them. GC's are basically a change in currency. It'd be like going to Canada and swapping your dollars and then at a store having them be like, "Sorry, we no longer accept loonies."

You got robbed...literally.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes we did,

I found what I was looking for at another store, I do however have to pay shipping.

I am really questioning this too, when you buy or takeover a company you are supposed to be responsible for the debts too, I thought. US Bank is the holders of these cards, they should have notified everyone of this. But what do they care.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont care for Sportsmans because of the lack of people behing the gun counter, i can never look at anything because there is always to many people waiting, at Scheels i can play with anything and dont have to wait. And they have a better reloading selection.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

faithsdave said:


> The Fargo store is longer honoring Sportman's gift cards.


I was told yesterday would be the last day they did so I went down and used mine up.


----------



## IssaquahBob (Feb 8, 2009)

I sent an e-mail to Outdoor Sportsman regarding the gift cards not being honored at the Bend, OR store. Here is their response:

"Thank you for your interest in Sportsman's Warehouse. We did sale 15 of our stores to UFA and apparently they have decided not to accept our gift cards at these store locations. This is an unfortunate situation as we thought they were going to continue to honor these gift cards. You do have a few options.

1. You can call any of our 29 remaining stores and we would be happy to facilitate a purchase transaction over the phone. Our store location information can be located at http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/store_locator.cfm.

2. UFA has setup a hotline where you can call regarding these cards (403) 570-4470. This is a Canadian phone number and toll charges may apply.

3. We understand that some of these UFA stores are now redeeming SW gift cards.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused."

My son re-inquired at the Bend, OR store and was advised that they would honor his cards if he came in to the store today.

So, maybe a little inquiring and persistence does pay off sometimes.


----------

